# Fume Hood Construction



## Emil (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm starting to collect the parts needed to assemble a fume hood and i have a few questions. This will be for hobby use.

Can silicone sealant be used inside the hood? Must all metal fasteners be covered? No flame will be used in it.

I need info on scrubbers. Are they necessary for a small operation? If so, how do I size it on a 4" pvc system with an inline 200 to 400 cfm fan? 

In a y system using a 200cfm fan, will the negetive pressure created in the hood move an equal 200cfm out of the hood.

Thanks,

Emil


----------



## kdbarker (Mar 14, 2009)

This is a drawing of the fume hood that I use. More efficient than using a “Y” pipe.
You could also use a 4" elbow into a 6" pipe if you can't find 8" PVC locally.
The elbow is placed inside the pipe facing up with a duck booster fan attached to the other end (blowing into the pipe).
I hope this helps.


----------

